# Watching TV



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Last night my daughter and I were trying to get some wrapping done. We decided to put on the movie "Eight Below" (a movie about 8 dogs being left behind in the Antarctic) while we wrapped. Catan pretty much watched the entire movie - well the sceens with the dogs anyways. At one point the dogs were left alone, tied off and crying, trying to escape. Catan was crying so much he had to be consoled. He was trying to get behind the TV and just couldn't settle until long after the dogs on the screen did. Very sensitive guy...and very funny.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

lucky


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Play " Been Caught Stealing" by Jane's Addiction for him. ;D


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Does he do this when you step away from the computer.... I think I was browsing the Hungarian Vizsla forum when he jumped on ;D


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Tizane has always watched TV, especially if it's a dog movie. Lately though she wants to sit in our laps if we are on the computer. Caught my husband by surprise the first time she did it to him.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Scooby's favourite program is ' one man and his dog' he sits so still and intent is quite funny to see


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

We were in the car with Hobie on Christmas Eve and the "Jingle Bells" song with the dogs barking the song came on the radio. We almost had to pull over, we were laughing so hard at her reaction.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Phoebe normally sits with people when they watch TV. The main thing she notices is the sound, like of certain types of birds and dogs barking.

There was an advert for Famous Grouse, a type of Whiksey from here, and a film of a Grouse came on the screen making the noises and everything. Phoebe jumped up and started pointing and stalking the grouse that was walking around on the screen.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, sometimes I feel badly that we can't explain things to her in words. The dogs on TV, the dogs in the mirror/ oven door glass (spooky!). It's okay, it's just a movie honey, not a real dog! The chronically worried expression V's have doesn't help me here.


----------

